# Luckiest Model



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a Guard commander "Roger" who seems to roll unfeasibly flukey dice.
At the GT one year he assaulted and killed a marine Terminator Lord, once in a game vs Jigplums he managed to kill a suped up Infiltrating Chaos lieutenant (in the same game a chimera killed a glaive khorne DP!)

Does anyone else have an unusually lucky model? A model renowned in your gaming group as one to "stay the fuck away from".


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had a few of those models. I have a Leman Russ Vanquisher that was only destroyed in one game ever, and in every single game it made an Armor Piercing attack the dice were bearded in fluke. Usually rolled boxcars, over and over, with the occassional double-5's. Of course, It failed ever single difficult terrain test it ever took, but that evens out with it's 1,000:1 kill ratio.

The strongest character I had was one of the basic Space Marine Librarians from the first 3rd edition codex. I named his Azazel(after the WFB Daemon Prince), and he eventually built up the reputation to be called Azazel the Slaughterer just like the fantasy mini. He had a good amount of wargear and a jump pack to jet straight into enemy units like a beserker. He NEVER rolled below a 4 in my history of gaming with him except for armor saves, which was about 40-50 games. He was the most ferocious Ultramarine lord that anyone who knew me would immediately ignore all my other units to engage. That was their first mistake, letting my other units do whatever. Their second mistake was thinking they could put him down, which in turn was at least two ten-man dark angel squads getting raped.

Those were the days.

Khaine


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I have had so many heroes its weird lol:

1: DA Grand master in 1 game fought 40 orks and was never wounded or always passed his saves and killed them all (Sword of Secrets of course lol) and was crushed by Warboss

2: Said grand master in another game fought against 30 tactical marines 8 death company 1 Chaplain, 2 Furioso Dreads and killed them all lol, then was killed by land Raider lol

3: from every game onwards he killed at least 1000pts on his own, EVERY GAME lol

4: DA Librarian killed 2 Hive Trants, 1 Carnifex 6 Warriors and 12 Genestealers, then killed by monster NID thing lol

5: Guard Lieutenant killed 20 Kroot, 40 Fire warriors, and a Hammerhead , was killed by second hammerhead, but survived a blast from a Leman russ oops lol (he did not have Honorifica lol, just Power fist, ccw and carapace lol)

6: in same battle one guardsmen charged 3 Broadsides, wounded one, was not wounded in return and they ran off the board lol

7: Dark Eldar Archon with 2+ Invulnerable thing killed most of my army without failing a save, one of my guys with Missile launcher fires krak, wounds, and he finally fails save lol, PROMOTION TIME hehe

8: Guard General fight Kharn, Dreadnought, and Bloodthirster, he kills Kharn lol

9: Lieutenant with Honorifica, power sword and carapace kills marine Master, and wounds Chaplain in Death company

10: Storm trooper SGT has squad killed, but does not leave post, gets charged by Wolf lord, I attack fist being behind cove and kill him lol

thats all I remember, alot of Heroic tales in there I reckon, alot to be proud of lol, hope I always have such good men

oops almost forgot, 1 Leman russ survived 52 Railgun shots in one game lol, never even Glanced it


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Without a doubt, it'd be Miles, the plasgunner (Named after a member of our RPG group famous for his panicked cry of 'Oh God!' at the slightest danger)

He's actually survived two or three overheats, busted an inordinately large number of tanks, terminators and characters and has only ever, ever dies by his own hands.










I'm waiting til I can drybrush better to paint him...I want him charred

Edit: I;ve got to stop hopping on the closest computer when I post. You never know what's in the copy buffer


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

When the legend began... I just remembered an RT I entered with a Light Assault Space Wolf force that was decimated repeatedly by terrible missions and starting locations for me. The only tough thing about the force was my Wolf Lord and his 2 Fenrisian Wolves. I was assaulted by a 10-man Khorne Beserker squad with a suped-up aspiring champion. I had a larger base on the Lord to fit more in close combat, so I had most of the enemy squad in base with him. He did nothing, yet saved and saved versus the chainaxes AND the powerfist on the champion.
That isn't the crazy thing, that entire battle my Wolf Lord only took one, in the last combat of the game. Still not the luckiest thing.
One of the two f'ing Fenrisian Wolves survived the first wave of Beserkers and continued to dismember the ENTIRE squad by himself, no thanks to the 150pt+ Lord he was attached to. They then went on to squad after of squad of miscellaneous Chaos Marines(was an Undivided force) and the Wolf earned himself about 20 kills.
The next game of the same tournament, the two wolves slaughter half of a Tau force alone, without a single wound caused by the Lord again.

The wolves became the talk of the tourney, as everyone was afraid to face their Str 4 +6 Sv might.

Khaine


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I;d like to toss in one of my brother's models for the luckiest bastard alive award while we;re at it.
Pimped out khorne DP with the glaive. He's faced no less than three lascannons, tw missiles, three or for DCCW attacks, and a railgun slug isnce his inception and in all but one case, he shrugged off these instakill weapons by rolling EXACTLY 4 on his 4+ invul save. I did a victory dance when I finally managed to slpatter him with a lascannon


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

my most luckyest model is my hive tyrant beleive it or not it was hit by 27 lascannons and he passed every 6+ invunerable although he died when he failed every normal save by 3 heavy bolters lol oh and he had no tyrant gaurds to protect him either all alone apart from the loads of gaunts warriros rippers dtealers and stuff


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

I have an Unluckiest model. Every member of my Death Guard.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My luckest model is the one that actually started as a joke by my friends that I play against. THey noticed that I put skulls and bones on all my models so they started calling me"Skull Bob" and that I should make a model to represent him. So I did and he has been unstoppable. No one has been able to kill him in 20 games. He has been the last man standing 3 times from his mob. He has managed to take out 2 Necrons lords in one game. 

My friends hate him and have tried to kill him and his squad many times. But he always manages to make an imporant save or kill something very important.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Its got to be my word bearers possessed aspiring champion.

He wins 'man of the match' every time he plays and is almost always the only surviving member of an eight man squad, often with a couple of five up saves made as well.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My lucky model is my army's new cheerleader. My club standard bearer for my Thousand Sons, who hangs out on the table despite not being a part of the army, seems to make my dice rolls pretty hot.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

My guy would be 

High Serpent Lord Salrathor Slane. None of his attacks miss in combat. He's killed many whole units on his own and busted is fair share of tanks to.

My unluckiest would be either my attack bike with multi-melta lets call him Dave for the hell of it he never hits. Or my scout with heavy bolter lets call him Dave 2 he has a habbit of hitting with 2 rolls of 3 and 5 and then wounding with none rolling snake eyes its really anyoing


----------



## Not-Nick (Jan 27, 2007)

in 40k all my modles have shocking bad luck, fantasy however i my goblin shamans r always leathal and always get the spells i want, if you reduce my avatar to 1 wound in shooting and then he hits combat he never seems to die but... i dunno i hav relly bad luck normaly

Yay Little Waaaaaaagh


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

my whole ig army last sunday vs Ragnar-Burmanes wolves....


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I heard it went pretty well. I'm down tomorrow - hoping to test out a Furioso for the finals. 

What was the flukiest part of the game?


----------



## slaanesh's tears (Dec 28, 2006)

i think it have to be Lucius "the appointment with eternity"
the pre-hersy lucius the eternal
so far he's killed or finished off 
a hive tyrant
a carnifex
2 lictors
a broodlord
5 genestealer(all of those in the same battle)
a brother-captain
2 Justicars 
and about 6 normal grey knights
and that just 2 battles
and he only costs 140(or something like that)points


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

flukiest part of the game...hard one

- taking out 7 wolves to rapid firing lasguns and grenade launchers
- only failing 1 LD test in the game - i was taking around 2-3 a turn!!

i was pretty pleased with the list - only fault is the lack of plasma.

Nice to see the SOB tactica locked btw, it was turning into a bit of a bitch fight.


----------



## Farseertyross (Jan 24, 2007)

I had an Aspiring Champion who went up against twelve other armies (500 point armies), and he was the sole survivor in the battle.

He splatted a couple of Wraithlords himself (even though he only has d. strength, feel no pain, d. aura, axe of khorne and a bolt pistol).

After the battle, I upgraded him to have a Juggernaut and he hardly ever dies when I use him. I might make him a Lieutenant after the next couple of games


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

roger is a bastard, and i think that was one of only 3 games in which spatty has ever died


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

You just said that less than an hour ago. You don't need to artificially boost post counts here, we don't really care about that. Or, at the least, I don't.

As for the topic at hand, my Necron lord Khamuun Ra has an uncanny knack for making opponents break down in tears when faced with his sheer Terminator-like invincibility. A five, a six, and another six, on three consecutive turns, with a Phylactery, will do that to a man. The most pleasing part is that that wasn't an isolated incident.


----------



## Farseertyross (Jan 24, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> You just said that less than an hour ago. You don't need to artificially boost post counts here, we don't really care about that. Or, at the least, I don't.


Sorry I didn't think my other post was actually posted. I got an error. If a mod could delete the latter post, I'd be really thankful .

Anywho sorry for the double post .


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

have sorted your double post mate. Wouldn't worry about it too much it was just a mistake


----------



## Farseertyross (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, thanks, anyway, time to get back on topic  (thats the GMod in me talking) .

I also have a Dreadnought known as Morbid in my gaming group who seems to always gets into combat and then kills a lot and just about survives (albiet he's been immobilised and with nothing but a heavy flamer left operational ).

Then theres my Captain Mathews . He always died in the most unusual ways. He got killed by Grots once, fired at a Carnifex the next game and his plasma pistol blew up on him (back in the days of 2nd Edition ), he assaulted a Land Raider for some strange reason and got shot by the lascannon, he went up against a Calidus Assassin and ended up dying due to Guardsmen inflicting 12, yes 12 wounds on him (and I failed 10 of them)!


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

cccp_one said:


> flukiest part of the game...hard one
> 
> - taking out 7 wolves to rapid firing lasguns and grenade launchers
> - only failing 1 LD test in the game - i was taking around 2-3 a turn!!
> ...


Ive had a similar game to that, except it was 1300 necrons vs 800 marines and i lost one man (Marines). In contrast I annihilated his entire army.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a scout sergeant survive a *massive* swarm of slashy-gaunts.
The whole squad (only five scouts) did pretty well. They were forward with sniper rifles to take out big-bugs and they got swarmed. Lasted to the end of the game...one guy, the sergeant made it to round six.

Granted...I don't imagine he would have actually survived any longer, but for a six turn game, in close combat for five...he's one bad dude.


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

I can tell you my unluckiest model.

Crisis with airburster attacking Fallen Angel's wave serpent. Jumps into dangerous terrain, takes a wound. Airburster scatters back to hit self. Wounds, save is failed --> dead crisis (without the enemy firing a shot!)


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

WARBOSS RUSTYNAIL by himself in mega armor with 20 gaurds 3 chimmina with multy lazer and servived all but one ONE las shot. HOW DOSE A LAS SHOT KILL A MEGA ARMORED WARBOSS FOR GODS SAKE


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

My mate had a Blood Angels Death Company Marine called Will who survived all sorts of 'how did that happen' stuff.(My Bloodthirster charging and rolling nowt but fumbles for one thing.)

He was always the last mini standing in games so the phrase 'Fire at Will' was oft heard from the games table.

For myself its got to be a Marine Veteran sergent that does have a knack of surviving.(Charged by Banshees in 2nd Ed and actually wiped them in about three rounds of combat on his tod and Demolisher round in the face failing to wound being the most memorable.)

On the down side my KoS MegaBlasta buggy always blows its self up :? .

VV


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

My possessed aspiring champion surived 27 wounds over a couple of turns VS a hive tyrant a carnifex and 2 tyranide guards. This was last ed and he had 3+ inv save. 

Another time my oppendents liberian saved 6 out of 6 5+ inv save agenst rending...


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Exceptionally lucky characters? Yeah even though i'm terribly unlucky i have a few characters who apparently can do no wrong.

My Cannoness with a unit in tow fought a unit of 19 necron warriors and a wraith. A turn later all my other sisters are dead and most of the crons are still standing. The cannoness kills the wraith first then the remaing 14 warriors get reduced to 5 in the subsequent turns and phase the crons out 
She didnt even take a wound.

Also a lowly cultist model in my Alpha army who stabbed and killed a black templar emperors champion. I like him. I should really name him or build him a better base or something. hmm... cultist lord stabathor? Meh needs work


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Does anyone else have an unusually lucky model? A model renowned in your gaming group as one to "stay the fuck away from".


I haven't fielded him in the current edition yet, but back in 2nd Ed, my Patriarch was a fortunate beggar. Back then, the Genie Cult worked a bit like Undead, so if your Patriarch died, the whole army was destroyed, so obviously I kept him as far away from anything dangerous as possible. So I don't know how effective he'd be in combat, but he's survived an awful lot of assassination attempts; I never once lost the Patriarch, despite buildings falling on him, pie plates dropping on his head, and so on. Very, very lucky.

My _unluckiest_ model is Ghazghkull, who has never made back his points, and has always been killed in a ridiculously embarrassing fashion every time I've fielded him. I think he was paying me back for the terrible paint job I gave him...



Galahad said:


> Without a doubt, it'd be Miles, the plasgunner (Named after a member of our RPG group famous for his panicked cry of 'Oh God!' at the slightest danger)


I love that conversion. Really funny, and full of character! Yes, definitely paint him up with a Looney Tunes style soot layer all over him.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My luckiest model is my Bloodthirster. Granted he doesn't need a lot of it but he seems to have more than his share at times. Here is an average example:

Playing against Nids once and I was doing very poorly with half my army gone and a Tyrant with 3 guard, a T7 W5 Carnifex and a 16 model unit of Hormaguants coming right up the middle with nothing to even slow them down when the Bloodthirster arrived. I had to do something to slow them down so he moved forward and charged the fex right off. Took 4 wounds off the beast before being charged by the Tyrant and all the Guants. And then proceeded to go toe to toe with all of them, eventually winning the combat, slaughtering all the Nids and coming back to relieve my beleagured lines. Total Nid wounds lost was 31 while he lost, get this, 1. My opponent ended up losing the game (though not by much) after that as he just couldn't handle what had just happened. And that damn Daemon has done that kind of thing umpteen times for me. Definitely my Chaos MVP :mrgreen:


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

A friend of mine used to field a Bloodthirster in Epic, and let's say he was the polar opposite of yours, Wraithlord. What's that? A stand of Eldar Guardians! Back to the Warp for you, Mr Daemon...


----------



## wraithflight (May 30, 2007)

My luckiest model is by far my necron lord - while playing a friend w/ 3 fire prisms he gets shot by 2 focused blasts by 2 fire prisms, both roll 1 to wound, he shoots back with his staff of light and glances and destroys 1. Other 2 fire prism shoot again, 1 misses 1 rolls another 1 to wound. Lord shoots - downs another one, walks into combat with the third, manages to hit on a six, warscythe penetrates, tank 3 down - all in 2 turns :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

My favorite character ever :drunk:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Warboss Rustynail said:


> HOW DOSE A LAS SHOT KILL A MEGA ARMORED WARBOSS FOR GODS SAKE


sods law its gunna happen thats like the time 3 of my 5 terminators fell to lasgun fire aswell


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

I had a single conscript that refused to die. When he would get his armour save, he'd always pass. Anything else would either miss him or fail to wound. It was incredible. Poor sap tried his odds and stood his ground against a tank. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

My first ever Space Marine, which I named Arthas...after the evil prince-turned-dark knight in Warcraft III absolutely has been the luckiest model I've ever owned. In every game I've ever played where a model has survived..it's been Arthas, or Arthas a few of his buddies. What's funny is his Squad (nicknamed "The Irish Brigade"") gets cut down under lasguns and sluggaz, but Arthas has the miraclulous luck to survive Orbital Bombardments, Lascannon shots, and Khornate chainaxes over and over. He's kept my original Mountain Angels scheme, instead of the new Shadow Grey, he's the old Codex Grey...he stands out even more because I'm fanatical about campaign badges. I have a badge for every campaign I play, Eye of Terror, Medusa IV, Armageddon, you name it, he's got it. And he's a normal marine! Bolter and cc weapon all the way!

-Dirge


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a cheerleader for my Tryanid army. It's the adorable little familiar that came packaged with the Genestealer Magus. Ever seen that little guy? Looks like a Pokemon. If my opponent's cool, he lets me set it up somewhere out of the way so I can draw emotional support from it throughout the match. If my opponent's NOT cool, I put it in my front shirt pocket with just its head and arm poking up, so it can maintain a furtive gaze on the surly fella throughout the match (seriously...I've been known to stuff my pocket full of tissues just to prop 'em up).

Either way, advantage: me!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

There were a number of those guys released. I think I've got two, and I'd use them in a similar fashion. The Cult needs all the support it can get! :wink:


----------



## Flam (Feb 7, 2007)

The one I'm talking about, in particular, is one that looks for all the world like an honest-to-goodness Genestealer toddler. Has its arm raised in the air triumphantly, like it just stole a cookie from the jar. Quite possibly the cutest model of all-time, and coincidently, it's a Tyranid.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I think that's one of the ones I had too. There's a Patriarch on eBay right now that's got a couple of the little guys with him.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

My luckiest one had to be deep striking a lone last chancer with a demo charge, I murdered most of an imp guard squad (not hard to do with a demo charge I know) to survive being shot in the following turn. I then decided for a laugh to assault a 10 man guard squad to cause one wound then chase them down. 1 guardsman must have killed about 15 or so, I was quite pleased by that!! Although I think he got splatted by the command squad in the following turn.

Worst luck was at a doubles tournament recently, first game face off against yup you guessed it 10 speeders. Through the entire game we rolled over a 3 twice, in one turn alone all 10 speeders could not shoot  till the next turn  . We played a few others with speeders and had the same problems. All day we rolled only 4 dice higher than 3s!!


----------



## Warboss Rustynail (May 18, 2007)

my ork warboss rustynail, serviving 1 full turn by himself with god so many IG and tanks


----------



## Wolf Fang (May 25, 2007)

Mine were more like a group. It's Warhammer though, so you might want to close your eyes. 
My green-scaled skink unit (they all had different coloured scales) was notorious for being the blessed spawning of the dice god. They killed evrything they encountered. From giants through to Ogre units, it all went down.
Their most succesful action was when they were charged by a unit of 6 Chosen Khorne knights. They already had quite a reputation back then and I could here cheers from the surrounding audience members who had been at the receiving end of their blowpipes before.
I chose Stand and Shoot as a reaction and opted for the double shot option. My attacks were poisoned, so any six on the to hit rolls was an auto wound.
I took a bucket of dice and rolled them over the table and started counting the 6's.  I ended up with 17 6's out of 20 die rolled.  He rolled 6 ones, his entire unit was wiped out and there was a shokked silence. 
I then massacred the rest of his army. 

Cheers, Wolfie


----------



## black chaplain (May 14, 2007)

probably my junior officer a.k.a the termie killer


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I had a dwarf cannon that couldnt miss and never missfired, my mates hated that one.
Funny thing was, the other cannon could never hit anything.

Other credit goes to a unit of 16 dwarf crossbowmen. Got charged by pimped out chaos lord on dragon. Stood and shot, 13 hits, 11 of which pincushioned the chaos lord. Dragon thoughed better of itself and riderless, fled.


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

"Otto and Fritz"..pilot and rio of one of my Tau Piranha's..these guys always get it done..never been killed..stunned and shaken..but they always come back for more!


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would have to say the luckiest model in my army is Sgnt Carsten of 2nd Squad. He lead his tactical squad against the Imperial Guard alongside my librarian in terminator armour. I attacked from one side of a bunker my opponent moving his command squad and a squad of hardened vtrns with close combat weapons, and 2 sentinals in from the other.

The Librarian was first to the doorway on my side with the rest of the squad lined up along the walls. The sentinals fired their multi lasers from the flank and cut my squad in half with some brilliant rolls on his part. The other door way had the imperial commander and his commizar looking through at my librarian. The HSO's plasma pistol took one wound of him and the commisars dual bolt pistols took the other and he fell like a sac of very heavy potatoes.

Carsten took up his place and held the squad together in the bunker combat for the next 4 turns hacking left and right with his chainsword. The combat was visceous with everyone diving in to finish of the marines. The last two turns had Carsten by himself. By the end of the battle Carsten stood his amour smoking with the blood of the fallen. The vetrans had 3 men left and not looking like they were going to stay there.

FOR THE EMPEROR!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Not exactly lucky, as he died in the end, was a flamer guy in one of my marine squads, who almost single-handedly held up two units of genestealers in a bottle-neck - he probably killed about 10 of them and was majorly responsible for the squad surviving an extra turn-and-a-half.

When I painted up his squad, I gave them the Dark Angel dev-squad transfers (transfers? I feel _sooo_ dirty!) behind their tac-squad arrows to represent flames as a battle honour, and the squad is now known as 'the Flamebearers' in recognition of their sacrifices in purging the foul xenos...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, thinking about it I have a lot of lucky models, but for me there are four that really stand out.

1: Regimental Commisar Emil Oland
-My dual bolt pistol wieleding comissar first made his name when he killed a space marine librarian in terminator armour with rapid fire pistols, more recently he killed a power fist wielding space marine veteran in close combat. He has a habit of staying alive against the odds, even when going toe to toe with a wraithlord









2: Corporal Collins
- a hardened veteran with a hatred of space marines, Collins has been invloved in the total ahnailation of entire space marine tactical squads in close combat. he also leada squad that wiped out 5 CC terminators in CC. like the comissar he somehow always stays alive and slays far more T4 models than a T3 with no power weapon should

3: Private Demitriez, sentinel driver
-Demitriez was charged by an emeprors champion, had his multi laser torn off then proceeded to stamp the space marine to death. he then survived a missile launcher shot and chraged the marine that fired it, and killed him as well. this guy can be relied on to do the same sort of thing in every battle that he is invloved in









And finaly, new to the halls of honour is Wolf Guard Battle leader Olaf, who almost single handedly wiped out an entire combat patrol force of imperial fists. he was responsible for 80% of the kills of 2 tactical squads and a scout squad.

But all this luck comes at a cost, the (former) gunner in my leman russ has only ever rolled 1 hit with the tanks lascannon, and that 1 hit failed to damage the drednaught that was about to charge the tank. the lascannon has since been traded for a heavy bolter, in the hope that the gunner might be able to hit someting with 3 shots instead of 1


----------



## rokassan (Jan 24, 2007)

My Deathguard Dreadnaught(Honorable Brother syphilis) knocked out 5 wave serpants and various Fairy formations(Eldar) in one game.....and survived.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a Greater Daemon who has never died he's killed. A Carnifex, 7 Tyranid Warriors, a Brude lord and survived all the guns from a Bane Blade 3 turns in a row


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine have changed new luckiest would be preadator anihilator whenever it targets a tank it will destroy it.

new unluckiest model is now, well models are my terminator squad with 2 assault cannons they deep strike and do alot of damage but always get swapped with fire in my opponents next turn and the last guy is always only just killed for example if i need to take 3 armour saves you can garantee only one will be a 1


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

mine is my infiltrating kroot squad...no matter what they do something to kill themselves. They are truly the 12 stooges of my army. the last game i played they took 24 shots at a land speeder, 2 hits, on the penetrating chart, rolled a 5 and a 6. go to roll for the size of the explosion...6. they were all within 5 inches of the speeder, not in cover, as they were moving and just taking pot shots, and since i had no shaper, they had no saves....


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

darkane said:


> mine is my infiltrating kroot squad...no matter what they do something to kill themselves. They are truly the 12 stooges of my army. the last game i played they took 24 shots at a land speeder, 2 hits, on the penetrating chart, rolled a 5 and a 6. go to roll for the size of the explosion...6. they were all within 5 inches of the speeder, not in cover, as they were moving and just taking pot shots, and since i had no shaper, they had no saves....


lol thats unlucky and funny:grin::laugh:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

So I was running a trial run of my Sons of Magnus (Chaos Space Marines) against GeekChic and Iron Snakes led by a Codicier with a Rosarius and Veil of Time.

Throughout the entire game I shot everything at him, and he dodged the bullet(s). He helped polish off a couple of my Spawn, then a Tac squad...then I hosed on him with my Predator (autocannon and Havok Missiles). Nothing could stop that guy!

My Pred actually backed away from him and left him alone after hosing him down for a couple turns...looking for softer targets.

Man! That was one TOUGH Librarian!


----------



## Sinizter (Dec 10, 2007)

My Archon has yet to fail his 2+ shadow field save.

I also have a Hive Tyrant who has never been killed in a tournament (ok there was the on time I was being a goofball and tried to death or glory a wave serpent lol)

However in a serious game he's like a Timex. He's been assaulted by the C'tan, a Bloodthirster (old codex) a Nurgle Demon Prince, and been shot at with everything in the book.

However for some reason every game I'll roll three 1's when trying to shoot his venom cannon.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

my unluckiest is my termies... ive been killed off in CC againts average guard troops.. a tau squad LOl and a guy on my team who was playing with khan and a crazed dred

my luckiest is my nurgle demon prince, i dont think hes ever been beaten in CC. ive took down to carnifexes and a squad of hormagaunts in one game in Cc
in another game against a khorne player i killed lucious the eternal in CC and some how managed to charge a squad oftermies (too hold them back from the objective) and beat them all in an amazing roll o dice


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

foulacy said:


> my unluckiest is my termies... ive been killed off in CC againts average guard troops.. a tau squad LOl and a guy on my team who was playing with khan and a crazed dred
> 
> my luckiest is my nurgle demon prince, i dont think hes ever been beaten in CC. ive took down to carnifexes and a squad of hormagaunts in one game in Cc
> in another game against a khorne player i killed lucious the eternal in CC and some how managed to charge a squad oftermies (too hold them back from the objective) and beat them all in an amazing roll o dice


I should think it would be quite hard for a bunch of Lasguns hitting on 4+ wounding on 6+ against a 2+ armour save to even wound let alone fail their saves.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Brother-Sergeant Leon, who leads the Seventh Squad of the Fifth Company of the Lions Rampant, is probably my luckiest model. He hasn't fallen yet, which is lucky thing number 1-- I've played about ten games with my fledgling Lions Rampant, and he's managed to make it through every one of 'em. He's got an absurd number of Space Marines, Space Marine characters, and daemons under his belt, but his claim to fame is leading a squad which hit a daemon prince four times, wounded four times, and the prince rolled four ones for its saves, cutting it down with chainswords, then subsequently consolidating into combat with an Avatar, which Leon carved up with his claws. The other Fifth Company assault squad, under Brother-Sergeant Diodore, hasn't even come close to what Squad Leon has done, and it's starting to look like the good sergeant may be next in line for captaincy if this continues.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

As I have three armies I never wrote about, here:

SM- Mountain Angels- Arthas (See earlier post)

CSM- Word Bearers- Altair- The CSM champion of my first squad, he has yet to fail a save, or overheat his plasma pistol. On the other hand, my plasma gunner, Orik, has managed to blow himself into tiny pieces every game I've played.

IGAC- 243rd Archeron- My second Tank Ace (Hull number 243-4) is ridiculously accurate with Lascannon shots. Battle cannons are a challenge, though. Scattering 6 inches has become a regular occurance.

Fantasy Night Goblins- My Shamen, Izzik the Throttler, always manages to get off a ludicrous number of Irresistable Force spells, and has never miscast in the umpteen games my Night Goblins have played. He even survived an entire Mighty Empires campaign including five losses!


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

My Heroic Senoir Officer and attached commissar are pretty lucky. They tend to mow down any non-assault dedicated minis. They even killed an Eldar Avatar in hand to hand too.


----------



## squadiee (Nov 4, 2007)

My jump pack Chappy is always amazingly lucky. He's got about 150 points of wargear, and kills AT LEAST double his point cost per game.

His two greatest moments have to be killing over 20 Stormtroopers in one CC phase, and by surviving 26 Howling Banshee, 21 Striking Scorpion attacks, 5 power weapon attacks from an Autarch and 3 witchblade attacks from a Farseer, then killing them all due to inflicting one casualty on each squad, them ALL failing a morale test and ALL being massacred. And he didn't lose a wound :grin:

he is awesome


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Well, if have a few that have proved to be quiet lucky

Venerable Dreadnaught Coran-In one game he manged to blow up a hammerhead, take out a crisis team by making them run, and killing over 3 squads of fire warriors bymaking them run.(by the way, he had no arms, he was just kicking them to death)
In another game against guard, he killed 3 demolishers and took out 20 guardsmen and a command squad by making them run once again, and no arms...again then he blew up and killed another 8 guardsmen.
in a game against deathwing, he killed master belial and his entire squad in 1 turn(failed a crap load of saves) took out the venerable dread on their side and and walked into a land raider crusader and punched the crap out of it and then killed the squad in there, which was a veteran squad with 3 powerfists and 3 powerweapns and azrael!
In apoc games he has died rather quickly, but he did get a very lucky shot which took out 7(!) structure points on the warlord titan over the course of 2 shooting and 1 assault.

I also have my thousand sons squad, my only painted unit in the army so far, that has an uncany knack of killing the most dedicated close combat squads. They took out a Greater daemon and a daemon prince in combat and 1 squad of 10 noise marines in shooting
They have also defeated numerous squads of slaanesh possessed with rending or powerweapons and have killed or made over 3 squads of guard in shooting.
But lately, they have manged to pass nearly every save that they have required to take and have an unnatural skill with melta bombs against dreads


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

karandras immune from instant death attacks first 8 attacks roughly power fist hoora


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

has to be my new BT Ven Dread. survived one melta and 3 plasma gun shots from a CSM Squad to the rear armour. promptly turned around and heavy flamered and CC'd them all to death  he has also taken out a predator annhiliator and a full squad of Harlies, a rhino and 2 oblits


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Had a land speeder take 20 missile launcher shots at it from guard without getting a single roll on the damage tables one game.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my monolith is pretty lucky never benn destroyed in 5 years:grin:

my tactical sgts with power fists are are very lucky both of them have killed singled handedly their fair share of carnifexs from a nidzilla army

My friend who does sisters cannones rarely dies she has a 2+ save which with their dodgey faith points can be invulnerable thats a 2+ invulnerable!!!!!!! 
When she does die everyone does a celebration dance

my eldar friend's farseer he calls kane used to always die due to perils of the warp but recently they never get shot atall and survive the battle


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

When i first started playing orks i had a grot mob that always survived and made random kills, usually devestators. as most people ignored them until i started modeling their kills onto one of their bases in the end it got so every one would try to kill them as quickly as possible and ignore the rest of my army just so a piece of their army wouldnt join the pile(it ended up that all you could see of the grot was his face and his pistol the rest was marine armour nid bits all filling a large base they even survived a charge from a beserker squad and a 1500 pt siam hann army shooting phase completely directed at them


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

neilbatte said:


> When i first started playing orks i had a grot mob that always survived and made random kills, usually devestators. as most people ignored them until i started modeling their kills onto one of their bases in the end it got so every one would try to kill them as quickly as possible and ignore the rest of my army just so a piece of their army wouldnt join the pile(it ended up that all you could see of the grot was his face and his pistol the rest was marine armour nid bits all filling a large base they even survived a charge from a beserker squad and a 1500 pt siam hann army shooting phase completely directed at them


WOW thats a pretty imba grot squad


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't make crap up, people. If you don't have a real story to tell, then don't post. Some of the things people have said aren't even possible within the rules of the game.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

uberschveinen said:


> Don't make crap up, people. If you don't have a real story to tell, then don't post. Some of the things people have said aren't even possible within the rules of the game.


Like what?


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, luckiest model I've ever seen was my ex-wifes Necromunda Escher ganger "Buffy" Never got worse than pinned, and during the campaign it became the goal of everyone facing her to finally take out that model. She suffered multiple lascannon shots and the like. Even when we did the final climatic assault on the spire (using 40k rules) she survived 5 separate lascannon shots due to cover saves. She finally died to a juve with a knife.

My luckiest unit was in the first army I ever owned, my eldar warpspiders never failed a roll. Never failed a save. Very first game I played with them, my opponent was a group of Spacewolves, he had placed his terminators on overwatch (5 assault cannons). Having no clue what that meant, I decided to go and attack them anyways. 13 shots later, my opponent was staring at his dice in disbelief as not a single one wounded. I wiped out his termies with my deathspinners and he just kept shaking his head. It was my only bright point in an otherwise dismal battle, as his evesar assassin took out 4 squads on the turn he popped it from hiding.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Ahh I love Necromunda. I had more fun playing Necromunda than I have had playing any other tabletop game.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I had an awesome chaos lord with daemon weapon that was dedicated to slaneesh. He not only wiped out an entire squad of space marines in CC without managing to get wounded. He also withstood an assault by yet another squad attached to a chaplain. hahahah, his luck finally ran out though. He slaughtered the Chaplain, than rolled a one for the daemon weapon and was devoured by it.

It seems like the daemon weapon is one of his greatest foes to date, out of the three times he died, two were to tripping with the sword, and one was to point-blank lascannoning via a dreadnaught....he went down screaming "Tis but a scratch!"


Also I had a chaos dreadnaught nicknamed "Doctor Smiles" who went to turn his life around as a chaos apothecary, but only managed to become incased in a coffin of agony. Anywho, he stomps onto the field and melts an entire squad of space marines together(plasma cannon ftw) but than on the next turn blasts a land speeder which would smash onto the top of a rhino. In essence, vehicle porn.


----------



## Steeldragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Steel Rain said:


> Ahh I love Necromunda. I had more fun playing Necromunda than I have had playing any other tabletop game.



We still play every so often. I even have techno tribal music that I play when I bring out the ratskins. It so annoys everyone else. <grins>


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Don't make crap up, people. If you don't have a real story to tell, then don't post. Some of the things people have said aren't even possible within the rules of the game.


what made you say this???


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> what made you say this???



hes very unlucky


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mad King George said:


> hes very unlucky


:laugh::laugh:lol


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

My trusty old basilisk is easily the best and most fun model I have. I was playing apoc with chaos and guard (me) vs nids and orks. One salvo of basilisk power, and there weren't any orks. :victory: I've now been band from using a basilisk in wargames short course. :-(


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

chrisman 007 said:


> My trusty old basilisk is easily the best and most fun model I have. I was playing apoc with chaos and guard (me) vs nids and orks. One salvo of basilisk power, and there weren't any orks. :victory: I've now been band from using a basilisk in wargames short course. :-(


:laugh::laugh:thats damn funny but you shouldn't be banned from using them


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

my assault marine vet sgt has destroyed so many tanks its not even funny. I ve counted it, he has destroyed 23 tanks, an assortment of looted tanks, lemans and rhinos, in 2 apoc games i decided to join. It has a powerfist and meltabombs. Its squad isnt lucky, they die all the time but he never dies. He has fallen back twice in his career. He just jets around throwing meltabombs and punching vehicles to death.


----------

